# warn winch make clicking noise?? help



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

when i went to hook up my plow today and i pressed the out on my switch it just make a clicking noise from the contactor. 
what is wrong? any ideas before the snow comes? yes it has power from battery.


----------



## hondaforman06 (Jun 29, 2012)

check all ur connections. ur cylinoid could also be bad. mine does this too


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Take the winch apart and clean it out pack it with grease put the winch back together put it on and you are ready to go!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Like mentioned above , take the winch apart and make sure it is clean and that the pins that engage gears are not worn , had a similar problem with mine last year , but it was happening more when I was trying to lift the plow , but did it a few times when i was trying to lower it also . Found the pins were slightly worn that engage the gears ( think it is called a plantary gear , could be wrong though) and from the pins slipping at some point they had rounded the gear abit also , got a replacement kit and replaced all the bits and piece's and it has worked like it should since .


----------



## integra93ls (Feb 7, 2011)

but the last time i used it worked perfectly with out any problems.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Usually things work until they don't. 

Start by checking the electrical connections, test the switch and clean all the connections. If that doesn't work them I would tear into the winch itself.


----------

